# New breeding pair of Severums.. first time breeder, help?



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a pair of Rotkeil Severums that laid eggs for the first time a week ago, then they ate them. Now they have laid again! I am looking to be successful keeping the fry, does anyone know how many times approx that they will eat their eggs? Should i put up the tank divider that i bought? Or pray that one day they will let their babies live?

Aside from the pair of Rotkeils, i have two L134's and one LDA31. 

I appreciate anyones opinion Thanks!


----------

